# Armour questions



## Elegant_Phoenix (Feb 26, 2011)

Hi everyone! I haven't been here for a while. Hope everyone is doing well!

My doctor just switched me to one grain of Armour from 25 mcg Levoxyl (was taking the name brand). I think I was reacting to the fillers. The generic did not a thing for me and that is why the switch to Levoxyl instead of the Levothyroxine.

I was doing really well for several months. My antibodies actually went down to 62! I was feeling much better. Then lately, a lot of my Hashi's symptoms are returning, and she wants to see if the T3/T4 will be better for me. She wants to re-test bloodwork in six weeks.

I did a Google search as I remember reading somewhere that it should be chewed or something like that and not just swallowed.

Everything I found didn't give me a clear-cut answer, so I thought I would come here to pose the question.

The rest of what I found was how awful Armour was after the 2009 reformulation. That many many people were getting sick after it became available again.

So questions:

How should I take this?
- and - 
Should I be concerned about it???


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Elegant_Phoenix said:


> Hi everyone! I haven't been here for a while. Hope everyone is doing well!
> 
> My doctor just switched me to one grain of Armour from 25 mcg Levoxyl (was taking the name brand). I think I was reacting to the fillers. The generic did not a thing for me and that is why the switch to Levoxyl instead of the Levothyroxine.
> 
> ...


Take as directed. Nothing is to be gained by chewing it. I "love" the new formulation. It absorbs much faster and better.

That's my story and I am sticking to it.

Good to see you!


----------



## Elegant_Phoenix (Feb 26, 2011)

Thank you, Andros!!

Is the effect immediate, especially with the T3 in the mix? I know it takes 6 weeks to build up, but do you feel a bit of a rush in the morning?

I don't know if it's just me being excited to take a mini vacation starting today or if it's the Armour. I have a lot of energy and feel great! I hope this is a snippet of good things to come.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Elegant_Phoenix said:


> Thank you, Andros!!
> 
> Is the effect immediate, especially with the T3 in the mix? I know it takes 6 weeks to build up, but do you feel a bit of a rush in the morning?
> 
> I don't know if it's just me being excited to take a mini vacation starting today or if it's the Armour. I have a lot of energy and feel great! I hope this is a snippet of good things to come.


At first you might "feel it" in the morning but I have been taking it for so long, it's just another day for me in that regard and all other regards.

Armour saved my life. I am a non-converter. I feel exceedingly well on Armour. When it was off the market for 18 months, I did have a stockpile so my doc was having me take one grain of Armour and 10 mcg. of Cytomel. I was slowly going down hill. I do not do chemicals well at all. But, I was able to crimp through and for that I am grateful.

When are you going to start on Armour? Actually, the T3 should be felt within hours. It is rather insideous and since you will be starting on a low dose..................................(I hope?)

If you need any tried and true guidance; I am here for you!


----------



## Elegant_Phoenix (Feb 26, 2011)

Thank you again!

I started this morning on 1 grain. I "felt" it within about 20 to 30 minutes. I got a headache several hours later, but I don't know if it is related. I also started my cycle today, so who knows. The headache subsided within a few hours and now I feel well.

It's past lunch time, and I'm not particularly hungry, which is rare.

I think I'll notice a trend over the next few weeks so it will be easier to sort out which symptoms go with what.


----------



## midgetmaid (Jul 22, 2010)

I'm on 60 mg. Armour, and I take it in 4-15 mg. doses throughout the day. The full dose in the morning didn't work for me.

Renee


----------

